# STOLEN!!! 1993 MORBARK 2036 17" capacity drum chipper KC METRO, OP KS



## arbortechy1 (Oct 28, 2014)

66th St & Santa Fe, Overland Park KS
Around noon yesterday, Sunday (10/26), 1 tall white male in at blue ford pickup truck, short dark hair pulled up and parked across the street and down a house, got out, stretched as if he just arrived at his destination. He was accompanied by an older (maybe 80's) white pickup truck that followed shortly with a load of cut wood in the bed. The white truck stopped in front of my drive, and 2 men got out and walked up into my drive checking out my chipper. It appeared to the witness that they must work for me and he went back inside his house not thinking anything of it. The next thing he saw from his window was the white truck pulling up the street to the Santa Fe intersection, turning around and driving off with the blue truck. The time frame at this point for when they returned, hooked up and drove off with it is narrowed down to between 3pm and when I got home at 9pm last night. Most neighbors were watching the World Series and were only able to tell me whether the saw it in my drive when they got home or left over the weekend. I'm continuing to ask anyone and everyone in the area to try to think back and see if they can remember anything at all that might #BringNessytheChipperHome, or at least find these idiots and hopefully make them do some time.
This Chipper is the only one of it's kind I have ever seen in the Kansas City area, I have yet to see a single 1993 Morbark 2036 Chipper with a 17" capacity still in operation other than 1 youtube video from who knows where. If you think you see this chipper, you probably did, please contact me and/or overland park police.
The last picture in the series is the engine model and serial tag. It's a 100hp john deer power plant. Midwest Underground stickers, multiple cracks welded on fenders, new tires, breakaway cable mounted on forward most tongue tower, new brake & light wiring and upgraded trailer brake & light plug to large round socket with flat blades, different from plug in pictures. 
Worn hydraulic hoses to rear feeder wheel from rubbing and catching. safety/reverse bar is bent and the hoses were reversed so it works backwards to what it should. The trailer brake system does not work properly I pulled the guts out of the passenger side drum because they got seized up and burnt up. There's a grey on/off switch box mounted on the feeder wheel cover that does nothing at all. 
I have it fully insured, and I believe I should end up ok, I just want some blanking justice to meet these guys swiftly. That and I can't stop peeking out my blinds wondering if they're going to come back for more...
Thanks,
Brett


























Brett Fenton
Arbortech Lawn and Landscaping


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 28, 2014)

hope you catch the [email protected][email protected]&%$. check craiglist and local scrap yards. good luck.


----------

